# Do I get a Purple Heart?



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

over the past 2 weeks or so, i've been the receiver of a handful of gracious bombs by some great guys on here. i have been sick (just a cold... er... flesh wound), and haven't had the time to post photos or publicy say anything.

well, today, i was expecting a box from someone from a split of Lusitanias we were doing. i opened the mailbox and "BAM", there were 3 boxes.

here's the recent rounds fired my way, thank you all very much.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

some from Roger Miller". he did his homework and shot me with some preferred ammo.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wow that looks great. three boxes of fun


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

some from PaulMac that i just got a few days ago, haven't had time to smoke one yet.

a Troya (i haven't done my homework to figure out which one)
boli lonsdale and pc
LGC (again, haven't had the time to figure out which one - big sombitch)
the unbanded cigar is a punch (and he told me in the chat room, but i wasn't feeling good, so i forgot. i think a RS #12)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this one from Gargamel.
you can see what he sent in the letter on the right.
i plan on having one of those trini's today after i eat lunch (yes, i know it's after 1:30pm - was mowin' the lawn).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this one is from Gordon in NM, due to my constant bitching about how i have yet to have a decent cohiba (other than the 1 single siglo I i've had - he sent me a siglo II and a siglo VI).

2 photos, figured some of you might want a close up of the bands...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lastly... D. Generate hit me with a 3 pack of Edmundos, VR famosos, and a Fonseca KDT Kadette.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks to all of you guys. 

and if anyone has sent me a bomb (not a trade, not a "make a wish") and i've forgotten, please PM me. i might have given someone credit for your work.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very nice Amigo! Enjoy the cigars.*

Excellent job Senores!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

good job everyone.

and congrats IHT.
looks like you have some nice sticks there.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> this one from Gargamel.
> you can see what he sent in the letter on the right.
> i plan on having one of those trini's today after i eat lunch (yes, i know it's after 1:30pm - was mowin' the lawn).


Prety nice yard 'gar. Good job guys.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Very nice work, indeed by all the fellow Brothas.....!!!

I know exactly how you feel, IHT. I thik after all the bombing I've survived in the last two weeks, I need a Purple Heart, too!! Heck, I beginning to think I should be awarded a Congressional Medal of Honor for having survived a sustained attack of atomic blasts of epic proportion!!!  

Seriously, though, grongrats....those are some very nice sticks...and of course, kudos to the bombardiers.....!!!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> this one from Gargamel.
> you can see what he sent in the letter on the right.
> i plan on having one of those trini's today after i eat lunch (yes, i know it's after 1:30pm - was mowin' the lawn).


Don't let IHT play the humble here. I simply returned fire for the shell that landed in my mailbox a couple weeks ago.

2 JL pc's
2 JL sel 2's
2 HDM Epi 2's

I'd post a pic of my packages but I'm the last person on earth that hasn't acquired a digital camera with the exception of the horrible one that's on my cell phone.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Greg, WTG gorillas. Very nice hit...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I want to say thank you to D Gen and PaulMac.....I got Pauls yesterday, and Gregs pic is exactly what I got....thanks Paul, you rock can't wait to smoke that LGC.  

And then I get home today BAM....the is a box in there from D Gen. Dale you didn't have to send me cigars. But I'll take them anyway  Thank you. Very unexpected and very generous of you


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW!! Congrats Greg and Mike... WTG you bunch of mad bombers!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Gen, you know what mike said when he got home and called me? "i got a package from dale, too!" 

he said he was really "hankerin" for a Famosos....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> D. Gen, you know what mike said when he got home and called me? "i got a package from dale, too!"
> 
> he said he was really "hankerin" for a Famosos....


It's true I was/still am, but now I have one  ......I can't wait to smoke that baby. Haven't had one since Germany

Thanks again Dale and Paul


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hits by all the CS Bombers!!! Congrats Gents!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice Dale! Great little selection of smokes. Love the little single stick zip-locks! Nice touch.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

A "hankerin"? Is that Kansas talk?  

Glad I could help. I had a Famoso tonight while barbecuing with my brother. It was very good.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

IT looks like the 2 headed Cigar Monster  got what it deserved...Congrats guys you deserved it...Way to go Bombers


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've had this photo for a while now, and i don't know why i never put it up there in public???

*FROM RCKTS4!!
i got the music CD and half the cigars, Coppertop got the system setup CD and the other half of the cigars.
WOOOHOOOO!! thanks, bro.
i already smoked my cigars.​*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and YESTERDAY, seems a gorilla well known for the size of his .... uh.... HUMIDOR, sent me a few cigars...

*BRUCE5! you're my hero. 
although you forgot the party short you wrote down... lol!*​


----------

